# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Shqiperia dhe Bashkimi Europian (BE)

## Gerrard

BASHKIMI EUROPIAN DHE INSTITUCIONET KRYESORE TE TIJ
HISTORIKU
Guri i themelit për krijimin e Bashkimit Europian u vendos nga Ministri i
Jashtem Francez, Robert Schuman, ne deklaraten e tij te 9 majit 1950, ne te
cilën ai parashtroi idene e përpunuar më parë me Jean Monnet për bashkimin e
industrive europiane te qymyrit dhe çelikut. Sipas tij, kjo do te përbënte një
nismë historike për ndërtimin e një Europe te organizuar dhe vitale, pa te
cilën paqja ne bote do te ishte e pamundur. Plani Schuman u bë realitet me
nenshkrimin ne Paris te Traktatit Themelues te Komunitetit Europian te
Qymyrit dhe Çelikut më 18 prill 1951. Ne nenshkrimin e traktatit merrnin
pjesë Gjermania, Franca, Belgjika, Italia, Holanda dhe Luksemburgu. Një tjeter
zhvillim i rëndësishëm erdhi disa vjet më vone me Traktatet e Romës, te 25
marsit 1957, te cilat krijuan Komunitetin Ekonomik Europian dhe Komunitetin
Europian te Energjisë Atomike (EUROATOM). Këto komunitete filluan nga puna
me hyrjen ne fuqi te traktateve më 1 janar 1958.
Krijimi i Bashkimit Europian me Traktatin e Mastrihtit shënoi një hap te
mëtejshëm ne rrugën e bashkimit politik te Europës. Megjithëse ky traktat u
nenshkrua më 7 shkurt 1992, një numër pengesash gjate proçesit te ratifikimit
(miratimi nga qytetarët e Danimarkës vetem pas një referendumi te dyte;
proçesi gjyqësor ne Gjermani për deklarimin antikushtetues te miratimit) bëne
që Traktati te mos hynte ne fuqi deri më 1 nentor 1993. Traktati i Mastrihtit i
referohet vetvetes si një fazë e re ne proçesin e krijimit te bashkimit akoma
më te ngushte ndërmjet popujve te Europës. Krahas një numri ndryshimesh
për Traktatet e Komunitetit Europian dhe Euroatomit, ai përmban edhe
instrumentin për krijimim e Bashkimit Europian - proçesi për krijimin e së cilit
ende konsiderohej si i papërfunduar. Traktati përbën hapin e parë ne rrugën
drejt krijimit te një sistemi kushtetues Europian, ne te cilin do te përfshihen
edhe vete komunitetet.
Bashkimi Europian mori një zhvillim te mëtejshëm me Traktatin e
Amsterdamit i cili u nenshkrua me 1 tetor 1997 dhe hyri ne fuqi më 1 maj 1999
pas ratifikimit nga te gjitha shtetet anetare. Traktati i Amsterdamit ka
modifikuar përmbajtjen e Traktatit te Mastrihtit ne 5 fusha kryesore:
 liria, siguria dhe drejtesia
 qytetaria e Bashkimit
 politika e jashtme
 institucionet e BE-së
 bashkëpunimi ndërmjet shteteve
Gjate samitit te Nicës më 7-11 dhjetor 2000, kryetarët e shteteve dhe te
qeverive si dhe ministrat e jashtem te shteteve anetare, pas një maratone te
gjate bisedimesh, rane dakord për miratimin e një kushtetute për Bashkimin
Europian. Traktati i Nicës përmban dispozita mbi ndarjen e pushteteve dhe
proçedurat vendimmarrëse te BE-së. Traktati u miratua ne mënyrë
përfundimtare nga qeverite e shteteve anetare më 26 shkurt 2001, date kur u
nenshkrua nga ministrat e jashtem. Pas kësaj, hyri ne fuqi më 1 shkurt 2003,
pas ratifikimit nga parlamentet e te gjitha shteteve anetare.
Shtetet anetare te Bashkimit Europian përbëhen nga 6 shtetet themeluese te
komuniteteve europiane, së bashku me shtetet që aderuan më vone. Kështu,
më 1 janar 1973 aderuan Mbreteria e Bashkuar dhe Danimarka (me përjashtim
te Groendlandës, e cila me një referendum te vitit 1982 vendosi terheqjen nga
Komuniteti Europian) dhe Irlanda. Më 1 janar 1981 aderoi Greqia, ndërsa më 1
janar 1986 aderuan Spanja dhe Portugalia. Një zgjerim i mëtejshëm ndodhi më
1 janar 1995 me aderimin e Austrisë, Finlandës, dhe Suedisë. Zgjerimi më i
madh i Bashkimit Europian u realizua së fundmi me aderimin, më 1 maj 2004,
te dhjete shteteve, ku përfshihen: Letonia, Lituania, Estonia, Polonia,
Republika Çeke, Sllovakia, Hungaria, Sllovenia, Qiproja dhe Malta. Aktualisht
Bashkimi Europian përbëhet nga 25 shtete anetare.
STRUKTURA E BASHKIMIT EUROPIAN
Shtylla e parë: Komunitetet Europiane
Shtylla e parë përbëhet nga tri Komunitetet Europiane (Komuniteti Europian,
Komuniteti Europian i Qymyrit dhe Çelikut dhe Euroatomi). Ne momentin e
themelimit te BE-së, Komuniteti Ekonomik Europian mori emrin Komuniteti
Europian. Një ndryshim i tillë synon te shprehë kalimin nga një komunitet
terësisht ekonomik ne një bashkim politik. Përfshirja e te trija komuniteteve
ne një shtyllë te vetme nuk nenkupton ndonjë unifikim te tyre.
Shtylla e parë përfaqëson juridiksionin komunitar ne formën e tij më te larte.
Brenda kuadrit te Komunitetit Europian, institucionet komunitare mund te
hartojne normat komunitare ne fushat përkatese te veprimtarisë së tyre, te
cilat zbatohen direkt mbi shtetet anetare dhe kane epërsi ndaj së drejtes së
brendshme. Ne zemër te KE-së qëndron tregu i përbashkët me kater lirite e tij
themelore (liria e lëvizjes së personave, mallrave, shërbimeve dhe kapitalit) si
dhe rregullat mbi konkurrencën.
Shtylla e dyte: Politika e Jashtme dhe e Sigurisë së Përbashkët
Përpara hyrjes ne fuqi te Traktatit te Bashkimit Europian, bashkëpunimi politik
ndërmjet shteteve rregullohej nga marrëveshjet e vitit 1970 mbi
Bashkëpunimin Politik Europian si dhe nga Akti i Përbashkët Europian. Këto
marrëveshje parashikonin konsultime te rregullta ndërmjet ministrave te
jashtem dhe kontakte te vazhdueshme ndërmjet departamenteve qeveritare.
Megjithate, te gjitha vendimet merreshin me unanimitet. Përsa u përket
çështjeve te sigurisë, bashkëpunimi kufizohej vetem ne aspektet politike dhe
financiare. Megjithate, krizat ndërkombëtare te viteve 90 (Lufta e Gjirit, lufta
civile ne ish-Jugosllavi) treguan se instrumente te tilla te politikës së jashtme
nuk ishin ne gjendje ti siguronin Bashkimit Europian ndikimin e merituar ne
arenen ndërkombëtare.
Me Traktatin e Bashkimit Europian, Kryetarët Shteteve dhe Qeverive rane
dakord te zhvillonin një politikë te jashtme dhe sigurie te përbashkët. Pjesa
më e madhe e vendimeve, ne kuadër te kësaj politike, merren ende nepërmjet
bashkëpunimit te shteteve. Megjithate, jane parashikuar një sërë mjetesh te
reja si, për shembull, pozicionet e përbashkëta, masat dhe veprimet e
përbashkëta si dhe vendimet kuadër.
Shtylla e trete: Bashkëpunimi ne fushat e Drejtesise dhe te Puneve te
Brendshme
Bashkëpunimi ndërmjet autoriteteve gjyqësore dhe policore te shteteve
anetare synon tu ofrojë qytetarëve europiane liri, siguri dhe drejtesi, duke
parandaluar dhe luftuar bashkërisht krimin, racizmin dhe ksenofobine.
Bashkëpunimi gjyqësor ka te bëjë gjithashtu me lehtesimin dhe përshpejtimin e
bashkëpunimit ne fushën e zbatimit te vendimeve penale, lehtesimin e
ekstradimit ndërmjet shteteve anetare, vendosjen e normave penale uniforme
ne luften ndaj krimit te organizuar, terrorizmit dhe trafikut te drogës.
Njëlloj si ne fushën e politikes e jashtme dhe sigurisë së përbashkët,
bashkëpunimi ne fushën e drejtesisë dhe te puneve te brendshme zhvillohet
jashte kuadrit vendimmarrës te Komunitetit Europian.

----------


## Gerrard

Këshilli Europian lindi nga Samitet e Kryetarëve te Shteteve dhe te Qeverive te
vendeve anetare. Ne Samitin e Parisit te mbajtur ne dhjetor 1974, u vendos që
këto takime te mbaheshin tri herë ne vit dhe te merrnin emrin Këshill
Europian. Ne vitin 1987, Akti i Përbashkët Europian e bëri Këshillin Europian
pjesë te strukturës institucionale te Komunitetit. Tashmë ai ështe pjesë e
Bashkimit Europian.
Kryetarët e Shteteve dhe te Qeverive si dhe Presidenti i Komisionit takohen
rregullisht te pakten dy herë ne vit. Ata shoqërohen nga Ministri i Jashtem si
dhe një Anetar i Komisionit.
Funksioni themelor i Këshillit Europian ështe përcaktimi i drejtimeve kryesore
politike për integrimin Europian. Ai e realizon një gjë te tillë duke marrë
vendimet kryesore politike si dhe duke instruktuar Këshillin ose Përfaqësuesit e
Shteteve Anetare. Ne këte mënyrë, Këshilli Europian ka drejtuar punen për
bashkimin ekonomik dhe monetar, zgjedhjen e drejtpërdrejte te parlamentit si
dhe një numër aplikimesh për aderim.

----------


## Gerrard

Origjina e Parlamentit Europian fillon ne vitet 50-te me traktatet themeluese.
Parlamenti Europian përbëhet nga 730 deputete, te cilët zgjidhen me votim te
drejtpërdrejte nga qytetarët e shteteve anetare. Kjo do te thote se Parlamenti
Europian gëzon legjitimitet demokratik dhe se ështe i vetmi organ përfaqësues
i qytetarëve te Bashkimit. Zgjedhjet parlamentare mbahen një herë ne pesë
vjet dhe te drejten e votes e gëzon çdo qytetar europian që ështe regjistruar si
votues. Përsa i perket zgjedhjes ne mënyrë te drejtpërdrejte, anetarët e
Parlamentit, sipas traktateve themeluese jane përfaqësues te popujve te
shteteve që bejne pjesë ne Komunitete. Megjithate, për një kohë te gjate ata
kane qene delegate te shteteve anetare dhe zgjidheshin sipas proçedurave te
veçanta nga secili shtet. Një mënyrë e tillë zgjedhjeje nuk siguronte
përfaqësim te mjaftueshëm te grupeve opozitare te parlamenteve te shteteve
anetare, duke çuar kështu ne një defiçit demokratik. Ne vitin 1976, Keshilli
nxorri një vendim lidhur me zgjedhjen e përfaqësuesve ne Parlament me votim
te përgjithshëm dhe direkt. Zgjedhjet e para te përgjithshme dhe te
drejtpërdrejta jane mbajtur ne vitin 1979. Që prej asaj kohe, Parlamenti ka
shprehur vullnetin politik te 374 milione qytetarëve te Bashkimit dhe ka
përfaqësuar interesin e tyre ne marrëdhenie me institucionet e tjera te BE-së.
Parlamenti Europian i zhvillon punimet e tij ne Francë, Belgjikë dhe
Luksemburg. Sesionet plenare mujore, ne te cilat merr pjese çdo eurodeputet,
zhvillohen ne Strasburg, qytet i cili konsiderohet edhe selia e Parlamentit
Europian. Takimet e komiteteve parlamentare dhe çdo takim plenar shtesë
zhvillohet ne Bruksel, ndërsa Luksemburgu ështe qendra e administrates se
Parlamentit (Sekretariati i Përgjithshëm).
Parlamenti ushtron tri funksione themelore:
1. Ai ushtron pushtetin legjislativ ne bashkëpunim me Këshillin. Fakti që
ështe një organ i zgjedhur ne mënyrë te drejtpërdrejte bën që
Parlamenti te jete garanti kryesor i legjitimitetit te se drejtes
europiane.
2. Këshilli i BE-së dhe Komisioni Europian jane te detyruara te kërkojne
mendimin e Parlamentit, përpara se te adoptojne një akt legjislativ, sa
herë që Traktatet e parashikojne shprehimisht një gjë te tillë.
Konsultime te tilla mund te jene edhe opsionale.
3. Parlamenti ushtron kontroll demokratik mbi te gjitha institucionet e BEsë,
veçanerisht mbi Komisionin. Ai gëzon te drejten për te pranuar ose
refuzuar emërimin e Komisionerëve; mund te paraqesë mocion
mosbesimi ndaj Komisionit ne terësi dhe Komisioni ështe i detyruar tu
përgjigjet pyetjeve te Parlamentit.
Ai ushtron, ne bashkepunim me Këshillin, pushtetin mbi buxhetin e BE-së, duke
ndikuar kështu mbi shpenzimet e Bashkimit. Parlamenti gëzon te drejten te
miratojë ose te rrëzojë buxhetin ne terësi.
Veprimtaria e Parlamentit ndahet ne dy faza kryesore:
 Përgatitja e sesioneve plenare. Kjo bëhet nga anetaret e Parlamentit ne
komisionet parlamentare te cilat jane te specializuara ne fusha te
veçanta te aktivitetit te Bashkimit. Çështjet per debat diskutohen edhe
nga grupet politike.
 Sesionet plenare. Gjate ketyre sesioneve Parlameti shqyrton propozimet
legjislative si dhe voton dhe propozon amendamente perpara se te
votoje tekstin ne pergjithesi.
Ne veprimtarine e Parlamentit Europian bejne pjese edhe komunikimet me
Keshillin dhe Komisionin si dhe seancat e pyetjeve lidhur me gjendjen e
Bashkimit dhe situaten ne bote.

----------


## Gerrard

Keshilli eshte organi kryesor vendimmarres i Bashkimit. Sikurse Parlamenti
Europian edhe Keshilli eshte krijuar nga dispozitat e traktateve gjate viteve
50. Ai perfaqeson shtetet anetare dhe ne takimet e tij merr pjese një minister
nga secila prej qeverive te shteteve anetare te BE-se, me varesi te natyres se
ceshtjeve qe do te diskutohen ne ate takim. Marredheniet e Bashkimit Europian
me pjesen tjeter te botes mbahen nga Keshilli i Ceshtjeve te Pergjithshme
dhe Marredhenieve me Jashte. Por një konfigurim i tille i Keshillit ka
pergjegjesi te gjera edhe per ceshtje te politikes se pergjithshme, prandaj
takimet e tij mund te ndiqen nga secili prej ministrave te qeverive te shteteve
anetare, sipas zgjedhjes se vete qeverive.
Gjithsej ekzistojne nente konfigurime te ndryshme te Keshillit:
 Ceshtjet e Pergjithshme dhe Marredheniet me Jashte
 Ceshtjet Ekonomike dhe Financiare (ECOFIN)
 Drejtesia dhe Punet e Brendshme
 Punesimi, Politikat Sociale, Shendeti dhe Ceshtjet e Konsumatorit
 Konkurrenca (Tregu i Brendshem, Industria dhe Kerkimet)
 Transporti, Telekomunikacionet dhe Energjia
 Bujqesia dhe Peshkimi
 Mjedisi
 Edukimi, Rinia dhe Kultura
Gjithesesi, Keshilli mbetet një institucion i vetem.
Secili prej ministrave ne Keshill gezon plotfuqishmeri. Kjo do te thote se,
deklarimet dhe veprimet e tij jane plotesisht te afta per te angazhuar qeverine
qe ai perfaqeson. Me fjale te tjera, nenshkrimi i ministrit eshte nenshkrim i
qeverise qe ai perfaqeson. Gjithashtu, cdo minister i Keshillit eshte pergjegjes
ndaj parlamentit te vendit te tij si dhe ndaj qytetareve qe ky parlament
perfaqeson, duke siguruar keshtu legjitimitetin e vendimeve te Keshillit.
Keshilli ushtron gjashte funksione themelore:
1. Miraton normat komunitare. Ne disa fusha te caktuara, kete pushtet ai e
ushtron ne bashkepunim me Parlamentin Europian.
2. Koordinon politikat e pergjithshme ekonomike te shteteve anetare.
3. Lidh marreveshje nderkombetare, ne emer te Bashkimit Europian, me
shtete ose organizata nderkombetare.
4. Aprovon buxhetin e Bashkimit, se bashku me Parlamentin Europian.
5. Zhvillon Politiken e Jashtme dhe te Sigurise se Perbashket te Bashkimit,
ne baze te direktivave te Keshillit Europian.
6. Koordinon bashkepunimin midis gjykatave dhe forcave policore te
shteteve anetare ne ceshtjet penale.
Shumica e pergjegjesive te Keshillit kane te bejne me fusha te veprimit
komunitar, ne te cilat shtetet anetare kane hequr dore nga sovraniteti i tyre
duke ua deleguar pushtetin vendimmarres organeve te BE-se. Kjo fushe veprimi
perben shtyllen e pare te Bashkimit Europian. Megjithate, dy funksionet e
fundit kane te bejne me fusha ne te cilat shtetet anetare nuk kane hequr dore
nga sovraniteti i tyre, por thjesht kane pranuar te punojne se bashku. Kjo
quhet bashkepunim nderqeveritar dhe perfshin shtyllen e dyte dhe te trete
te Bashkimit.
Veprimtaria e Keshillit te BE-se eshte e organizuar si me poshte:
 COREPER. E gjithe puna e Keshillit pergatitet dhe koordinohet nga
Komiteti i Perfaqesuesve te Perhershem (COREPER), i cili perbehet nga
perfaqesuesit e perhershem ne Bruksel te te gjitha shteteve anetare si
dhe nga ndihmesit e tyre. Vete puna e COREPER-it pergatitet nga 250
komitete dhe grupe pune, te cilat perbehen nga delegate te shteteve
anetare.
 Presidenca e Keshillit. Secili prej shteteve anetare kryeson takimet e tij
per një periudhe gjashte mujore, duke promovuar vendimet politike dhe
legjislative te Bashkimit si dhe duke realizuar kompromisin ndermjet
shteteve anetare.
 Sekretaritati i Pergjithshem. Ky eshte një organ ndihmes i Presidences
dhe ka per detyre te siguroje funksionimin normal te punimeve te
Keshillit ne te gjitha nivelet.

----------


## Gerrard

Komisioni eshte një organ i pavarur politikisht i cili perfaqeson dhe mbron
interesat e Bashkimit Europian ne terësi. Ai perben mekanizmin drejtues te BEse.
Komisioni Europian perbehet nga 25 anetare te cilet emerohen një here ne
pese vjet, pa kaluar 6 muaj nga data e zgjedhjeve per Parlamentin Europian.
Procedura e emerimit eshte e tille:
 Qeverite e shteteve anetare bien dakord mbi emrin e personit qe do do
te drejtoje Komisionin per pese vjetet e ardhshem.
 Presidenti i Komisionit zgjedh, ne bashkepunim me qeverite e shteteve
anetare, anetaret e tjere te Komisionit.
 Parlamenti Europian aprovon perberjen e Komisionit te ri, ne teresi. Ne
rast se aprovohet, Komisioni fillon nga puna janarin e ardhshem.
Selia e Komisionit Europian eshte ne Bruksel, por ai ka një numer zyrash ne
Luksemburg, perfaqesi ne te gjitha shtetet anetare te BE-se si dhe delegacione
ne disa prej kryeqyteteve te botes.
Komisioni Europian ushtron kater funksione themelore:
1. Propozon aktet normative ne Parlament dhe ne Keshill;
2. Administron dhe zbaton politikat e BE-se si dhe buxhetin;
3. Eshte gardiani i Traktateve (se bashku me Gjykaten e Drejtesise);
4. Perfaqeson Bashkimin Europian ne arenen nderkombetare.
Vete Komisioni vendos fushen e veprimtarise te secilit komisioner si dhe
shperndarjen e pergjegjesive ne rast se eshte e nevojshme. Stafi i Komisionit
eshte i organizuar ne departamente, te njohura ndryshe edhe si Drejtori te
Pergjthshme. Secila prej ketyre drejtorive eshte pergjegjese per një fushe te
vecante te aktivitetit te BE-se dhe kryesohet prej një Drejtori te Pergjithshem,
i cili eshte pergjegjes perpara njërit prej komisionereve.

----------


## Gerrard

Gjykata e Drejtesise eshte krijuar ne vitin 1952 me Traktatin e Komunitetit
Europian te Qymyrit dhe Celikut. Detyre e saj eshte te siguroje qe e drejta e
BE-se te interpretohet dhe te zbatohet ne menyre uniforme ne te gjitha shtetet anetare. Gjithashtu, Gjykata ka pushtetin e zgjidhjes se mosmarreveshjeve gjyqesore ndermjet shteteve anetare, institucioneve te Bashkimit, personave fizike dhe juridike.
Gjykata eshte e perbere nga një gjyqtar prej secilit shtet anetar, duke
siguruar, ne kete menyre, perfaqesimin e sistemeve ligjore te te gjithe
shteteve anetare te BE-se. Gjykata ndihmohet nga 8 avokate te
pergjithshem, te cilet kane per detyre te japin mendimin e tyre per ceshtjet
qe shtrohen per zgjidhje perpara gjykates. Mendimet e tyre jepen publikisht
dhe duhet te jene te paanshme. Gjyqtaret dhe avokatet e pergjithshem
emerohen me marreveshje te perbashket te te gjithe shteteve anetare, per një mandat gjashte-vjecar, i cili mund te riperterihet me një ose dy periudha te metejshme tre-vjecare.
Ceshtjet kryesore qe shtrohen per zgjidhje perpara Gjykates:
1. kerkesa per gjykim paraprak;
2. procedimi per shkelje te detyrimeve qe rrjedhin nga traktatet;
3. procedimi per anullim te një vendimi;
4. procedimi per mosveprim.
Per ta ndihmuar Gjykaten e Drejtesise per te zgjidhur numrin e madh te
ceshtjeve qe shtrohen perpara saj, si dhe per tu siguruar një mbrojtje me te
mire ligjore qytetareve te Bashkimit, ne vitin 1989 u krijua Gjykata e Shkalles
se Pare. Kjo gjykate eshte pergjegjese per zgjidhjen e një numri te caktuar
ceshtjesh, ne menyre te vecante te atyre qe paraqiten nga individet dhe
ceshjet qe kane te bejne me raste te konkurrences se pandershme midis
ndermarrjeve.
Gjykata Europiane e Drejtesise dhe Gjykata e Shkalles se Pare kane nga një
President, te zgjedhur ndermjet gjyqtareve per një mandat tre-vjecar.

----------


## Gerrard

Marrëdhëniet diplomatike te Shqipërisë me Bashkimin Europian (BE) jane
vendosur ne vitin 1991. Ngjarja më e rëndësishme ne marrëdhëniet midis
Shqipërisë dhe BE-së u shënua një vit më vone, ne 11 maj 1992, me
nenshkrimin e Marrëveshjes së Tregtisë dhe Bashkëpunimit përfshirë deklaraten
e përbashkët mbi dialogun politik, e cila hyri ne fuqi më 1 dhjetor 1992.
Me gjithë hapësirën dhe përmbajtjen e kufizuar, kjo marrëveshje përbën një
ndër dokumentet kontraktuale më te rëndësishme që Shqipëria ka nenshkruar
ne 10-vjeçarin e kaluar, e cila e lidhi përfundimisht vendin tone me BE-ne. Po
ne këte periudhë, Shqipëria përfshihet ne Sistemin e Përgjithshëm te
Preferencave (GSP), i cili përfaqësonte një regjim te përgjithshëm
preferencash tregtare që BE-ja u ofronte një numri te gjerë vendesh me te
cilat ajo kishte marrëdhënie kontraktuale.
Marrëveshja e Tregtisë dhe Bashkëpunimit e 11 majit 1992 i krijoi mundësine
Shqipërisë që te përfitojë nga fondet e programit PHARE. Kjo përbën një hap te
rëndësishëm ne drejtim te ristrukturimit te asistencës së BE-së ndaj Shqipërisë
ne një sërë fushash që përkonin me reformat ne te cilat ishte angazhuar vendi
yne. Ne kuadrin e këtij programi, ne periudhën 1992-2000, Shqipërisë i ështe
premtuar dhe dhëne një ndihmë e konsiderueshme.
Ne vitin 1996, Shqipëria ishte prane nenshkrimit te një marrëveshjeje te re
kontraktuale me BE-ne, e cila, do te hapte rrugën për një marrëveshje klasike
asocimi. Por, zgjedhjet e kontestuara parlamentare te majit te vitit 1996, së
bashku me krizën e thellë financiare dhe sociale që pasoi ne fillim te vitit 1997
nga renia e skemave piramidale, bëne që te dështojë çdo iniciativë ne këte
drejtim.
Zhvillimet politike gjate kësaj periudhe ne vende te ndryshme te rajonit tone,
shpërbërja e ish-Jugosllavisë, krijimi i një sërë shtetesh te reja, parametrat e
te cilave dalloheshin nga ato te vendeve te Evropës Qendrore, bëne që ne vitin
1996 Bashkimi Europian te adaptonte për vendet e Ballkanit politikën e quajtur
Regional approach (përqasje rajonale).
Këshilli i Çështjeve te Përgjithshme, ne këte kohë, përcaktonte një sërë
kushtesh politike dhe ekonomike që vendet e Ballkanit duhej te plotesonin për
te zhvilluar dhe forcuar marrëdhëniet e tyre me BE-ne. Këto kritere kishin te
bënin me respektimin e parimeve demokratike, lirite dhe te drejtat e njëriut,
ndërtimin, respektimin dhe forcimin e shtetit te së drejtes, mbrojtjen e
minoriteteve, zhvillimin e ekonomisë së tregut, si dhe bashkëpunimin rajonal.
Megjithëse e orientuar për te ndihmuar forcimin e demokracisë dhe reformat
ne vendet përkatese, kjo politikë e BE-së provoi te jepte rezultatet e
parashikuara. Për shkak te zhvillimeve te fundit dramatike rajonale, ngjarjet
tragjike ne Kosovë traumatizuan sistemin e marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare
dhe shtuan presionin e tyre për te gjetur forma dhe mënyra te tjera për te
përshpejtuar integrimin e Europës Jug-Lindore ne strukturat e BE-së.

----------


## Gerrard

Ne maj te vitit 1999, Bashkimi Europian miratoi një iniciativë te re për 5 vende
te Ballkanit: Shqipëria, ish-Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonisë, Kroacia, Bosnjë-Hercegovina dhe Republika Federale Jugosllave, te quajtur procesi i Stabilizim10 Asocimit (pSA). Që ne fillimin e kësaj iniciative te re, Shqipëria do te bëhej pjesë e saj. Ky proces ka për qëllim vendosjen e marrëdhënieve më te ngushta ndërmjet BE-së dhe vendeve te lartpërmendura, nepërmjet Marrëveshjeve te Stabilizim-Asocimit (MSA).
Ne nentor te vitit 1999, Komisioni Europian paraqiti një raport mbi studimin e
fizibilitetit per hapjen e bisedimeve me Shqipërine për nenshkrimin e
Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim-Asocimit duke arritur ne perfundimin se,
megjithate, Shqipëria nuk i kishte plotesuar kushtet për një marrëveshje te
tillë.
Perspektiva e vendeve te Ballkanit perëndimor për integrim ne Bashkimin
Europian përforcohet pas Këshillit Europian te Feiras, i mbledhur më qershor
2000, i cili vendosi se te gjitha vendet e përfshira ne procesin e Stabilizim-
Asocimit jane kandidate potenciale për anetarësim ne Bashkimin Europian.
Ne muajin nentor te vitit 2000, u zhvillua ne Zagreb takimi i vendeve te
përfshira ne procesin e Stabilizim-Asocimit. Ne këte takim BE-ja vendosi te
intensifikojë bashkëpunimin me Shqipërine nepërmjet krijimit te Grupit te
Nivelit te Larte Drejtues Shqipëri-BE. Qëllimi i këtij grupi ishte te vlerësonte
kapacitetin e Shqipërisë për te marrë përsipër detyrimet për një Marrëveshje
Stabilizim-Asocimi me BE-ne. Grupi i Nivelit te Larte Drejtues Shqipëri-BE
zhvilloi tre takime ne Tirane ne përfundim te te cilave Komisioni Europian
hartoi një raport vlerësimi, ku evidentohej procesi i bërë dhe fushat ku ende
nevojiten përmirësime. Si përfundim, Komisioni vlerësoi se ndonese mbetet
ende për te bërë ne drejtim te plotesimit te detyrimeve që rrjedhin nga një
marrëveshje stabilizim-asociimi, perspektiva e hapjes së negociatave ështe
rruga më e mirë për te ruajtur tempin e ndryshimeve politike dhe reformave
ekonomike ne vend. Për këte qëllim, Komisioni arriti ne përfundimin se ështe
çasti për te proceduar me një Marrëveshje Stabilizim-Asociimi me Shqipërine.
Ne muajin qershor 2001, Këshilli i Ministrave te BE-së miratoi raportin e
Komisionit dhe i kërkoi atij që te paraqiste një projekt-mandat për hapjen e
negociatave me Shqipërine përpara fundit te vitit 2001. Ne përputhje me
kërkesën e Këshillit, ne muajin dhjetor 2001, Komisioni Europian i paraqiti
Këshillit projektmandatin e negocimit te një Marrëveshjeje Stabilizim-Asociimi
me Shqipërine. Gjithashtu, ne këte takim u vendos dhe krijimi i Grupit
Konsultativ BE-Shqipëri.
Projekt-Mandati i bisedimeve i përgatitur dhe paraqitur nga Komisioni Europian
u diskutua ne nivel teknik nga vendet anetare te BE-së gjate periudhës janarkorrik 2002. Këshilli i Çështjeve te Përgjithshme te BE-së ne mbledhjen e tij më 21 tetor 2002, vendosi hapjen e negociatave me Shqipërine. Negociatat u hapën zyrtarisht nga Presidenti i Komisionit Europian Z. Romano Prodi më 31
janar 2003.
Qëllimi i Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim-Asocimit ështe vendosja e stabilitetit
politik dhe ekonomik te shtetit kandidat. Pikërisht për këte arsye kjo
marrëveshje përmban detyrime asimetrike ne favor te tij.
Për tu bërë palë e marrëveshjes, Shqipëria duhet te plotesojë kriteret e
vendosura nga Këshilli Europian i Kopenhagenit ne qershor te vitit 1993. Këto
kritere jane te karakterit politik dhe ekonomik. Ato kërkojne nga njëra ane që
shteti kandidat për integrim te garantojë demokracine, shtetin e së drejtes,
respektimin e te drejtave te njeriut dhe te minoriteteve dhe nga ana tjeter te
vendosë një ekonomi tregu që mund ti bëjë ballë presionit te konkurrences te
tregut te përbashkët europian. Së fundi, shteti kandidat duhet te jete i afte tu përgjigjet detyrimeve që rrjedhin nga acquis communautaire-legjislacioni i Bashkimit Europian.
Kuadri i përgjithshëm i Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim Asocimit përbëhet nga kater
shtylla: dialogu politik dhe bashkëpunimi rajonal, dispozitat tregtare lidhur me
liberalizimin progresiv te këmbimeve deri ne vendosjen e një zone tregtie te
lirë midis palëve, lirite komunitare, dhe së fundi bashkëpunimi ne fushat
prioritare sidomos ne fushën e drejtesisë dhe çështjeve te brendshme.
Për realizimin e objektivave te Proçesit te Stabilizim-Asocimit dhe te
Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim-Asocimit, BE-ja ofron një mbështetje financiare
nepërmjet programit CARDS. i cili zëvendësoi programet PHARE dhe OBNOVA,
me rregulloren nr. 2666/2000 te dates 5 dhjetor 2000 te Këshilli te Bashkimit
Europian.
Ne periudhën 2001-2004, ndihma e BE-së për Shqipërine ne kuadrin e Programit
CARDS arrin ne rreth . 180.000.000.

----------


## Gerrard

a. Komiteti Ndërministror për Integrimin Europian:
 Komiteti Ndërministror për Integrimin Europian ështe struktura më e
larte institucionale, pergjegjese për drejtimin dhe monitorimin e te
gjithë procesit te integrimit ne Shqipëri.
 Ky Komitet drejtohet nga Kryeministri dhe përbëhet nga ministrat dhe
zyrtarë te larte te institucioneve te tjera qendrore.
 Komiteti ndërministror për integrimin europian mblidhet ne mënyrë
periodike (dy herë ne muaj) dhe trajton çështjet më te rëndësishme ne
lidhje me procesin e integrimit europian.
b. Ministria e Integrimit Europian
b/1 Drejtoria e Integrimit Europian
 Bashkerendon dhe monitoron te gjithë procesin e Stabilizim-Asociimit si
dhe negociatat per Marreveshjen e Stabizim-Asociimit.
 Bashkerendon dhe monitoron procesin e përgatitjes dhe zbatimit te
Strategjisë së Integrimit Europian.
 Drejton Grupet e Punes te Përbashkëta BE-Shqipëri, dhe monitoron
veprimtarite e grupeve te punes ne kuadrin e Procesit te Stabilizim-
Asociimit.
 Ështe përgjegjëse për negocimin, programimin, koordinimin, dhe
monitorimin e zbatimit te programit CARDS.
b/2 Drejtoria e Përafrimit te Legjislacionit
 Bashkërendon, monitoron dhe analizon ecurine e procesit te përafrimit
te legjislacionit vendas me ate te Bashkimit Europian, duke mbajtur
lidhje te rregullta institucionale me ministrite e linjës dhe institucionet
e tjera qendrore;
 Harton ne bashkëpunim me ministrite e linjës dhe institucionet e tjera
qendrore Planin Kombëtar për Përafrimin e Legjislacionit Shqiptar me
ate te Bashkimit Europian, si dhe kontrollon zbatimin e këtij plani dhe te
programeve te tjera te lidhura me Partneritetin Europian;
 Vlerëson përputhshmërine e projekt-akteve normative te propozuara nga
ministrite e linjës dhe institucionet e tjera qendrore me te drejten e
Bashkimit Europian, te cilat duhet te pasqyrojne ne relacionin
shoqërues, shkallën e përafrimit dhe referencat mbi legjislacionin
përkates dhe jurisprudencën e Komunitetit Europian;
 Bashkërendon punen dhe ndihmon ministrite e linjës dhe institucionet e
tjera qendrore për hartimin e legjislacionit te nevojshëm, me qëllim
përmbushjen e detyrimeve, që rrjedhin nga marrëveshja e Stabilizim-
Asociimit;
 Konfirmon përkthimin e dokumentacionit bazë, te nevojshëm për
procesin e përafrimit te legjislacionit vendas me ate te Bashkimit
Europian;
c. Grupi Negociator për Marreveshjen e Stabizim-Asociimit:
 Ministri i Integrimit Europian ështe Kryenegociatori i Qeverisë Shqiptare.
 Grupi negociator përbëhet nga përfaqësues te te gjitha ministrive te
linjës dhe institucioneve te tjera qëndrore.
 Grupi negociator ështe përgjegjës për koordinimin, monitorimin, dhe
zbatimin brenda institucioneve te tyre te te gjitha veprimtarive
sektoriale te lidhura me Procesin e Stabilizim-Asociimit.
d. Grupi i Punes për Përafrimin e Legjislacionit
 Eshte krijuar me Urdhrin e Kryeministrit nr. 26, date 27.02.2001 me
qellim bashkerendimin e veprimeve te ministrive te linjës dhe
institucioneve qendrore, te cilat te drejtuara nga Drejtoria e Perafrimit
te Legjislacionit, jane te ngarkuara me ecurine e procesit te perafrimit
te legjislacionit;
 Eshte pergjegjes per zbatimin e metodologjise se perafrimit te
legjislacionit vendas me acquis communautaire;
 Perbehet nga Drejtoret e Drejtorive Juridike ne Ministrite e linjës dhe
institucionet qendrore.
e. Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme  Drejtoria e Përgjithshme për
bashkëpunimin Euro-Atlantik:
 Ështe përgjegjëse për promovimin, njohjen, dhe përkrahjen e procesit
te Stabilizim-Asociimit ne nivelet më te larta politike te Bashkimit
Europian.
 Ne kuadrin e Politikës së Jashtme, Ministria e Puneve te Jashtme ështe
përgjegjese për rritjen dhe forcimin e dialogut politik me shtetet
anetare dhe vende te tjera ne përkrahje te procesit te Stabilizim-
Asociimit.

----------


## Gerrard

Intensifikimi i marredhenieve BE-Shqiperi nxorri ne pah nevojen e krijimit te
një strukture koordinuese dhe monitoruese te procesit te integrimit te
Shqiperise me BE-ne ne perputhje me kerkesat politike dhe teknike te procesit
te perafrimit te Shqiperise me strukturat europiane. Per kete qellim ne tetor te
vitit 2001 u krijua Struktura e Ministrit te Shtetit per Integrimin, dhe
Departamentit te Integrimit Europian si strukture nen varesine e Ministrit te
Shtetit per Integrimin. Krijimi i kesaj strukture u realizua ne pergjigje te
kerkeses se Komisionit Europian per te patur një strukture partnere te
domosdoshme per zhvillimin e bisedimeve bilaterale ndermjet Komisionit
Europian dhe qeverise shqiptare.
Gjithashtu, kjo strukture u krijua pikerisht per te trajtuar çeshtjet qe kishin te
benin me ecurine e procesit te integrimit, parapergatitjen e vendit per hapjen
e negociatave, negocimin, nenshkrimin dhe monitorimin e zbatimit te
Marreveshjes se Stabilizim-Asociimit.
Intensifikimi i procesit te integrimit dhe zgjerimi i fushave te bashkepunimit
BE-Shqiperi, te cilat u ngriten ne një stad mjaft te avancuar me hapjen e
negociatave BE-Shqiperi per Marreveshjen e Stabilizim-Asociimit, nxori ne pah
nevojen per rritjen e kapaciteteve administrative dhe te burimeve njerezore te
domosdoshme per te koordinuar dhe monitoruar ne menyre me te plote ate
teresi reformash dhe angazhimesh te ndermarra nga shteti shqiptar, qe
perbejne ne thelb prioritetin kryesor te Qeverise Shqiptare. Forcimi i struktures
se Ministrit te Shtetit per Integrimit Europian ka qene gjithashtu, një
rekomandim i vazhdueshem nga strukturat e Bashkimit Europian, te cilat e
kane konsideruar te domosdoshem fuqizimin e struktures se integrimit per te
perballuar ato kritere politike, ekonomike dhe legjislative qe ky proces kerkon
(rekomandim i dale nga Raporti i Stabilizim-Asociimit per Shqiperine 2002 dhe
ai i 2003, si dhe gjate takimeve te ndryshme Task Force).
Per kete qellim ne dhjetor 2003 u krijua Ministria e Integrimit Europian e cila
ka ne strukturen e saj dy drejtori mjaft te rendesishme: Drejtorine e Integrimit
Europian dhe Drejtorine e Perafrimit te Legjislacionit Shqiptar me ate te BE-se.
Keto dy struktura sigurojne koordinimin e monitorimin e procesit te
negociatave per MSA-ne dhe te dialogut BE-Shqiperi ne kuader te strukturave te
perbashketa BE-Shqiperi, si dhe koordinimin e monitorimin e procesit te
harmonizimit dhe perafrimit te legjislacionit shqiptar me ate komunitar.
Gjithashtu, ministria e Integrimit Europian eshte pergjegjese per programimin,
koordinimin dhe monitorimin e zbatimit te ndihmes se BE-se per Shqiperine ne
kuader te programit CARDS dhe formave te tjera te asistences. Ky funksion
realizohet nepermjet sektorit te asistences komunitare, ne Drejtorine e
Integrimit Europian prane kesaj ministrie.

----------


## Gerrard

Ministria e Integrimit Europian ka për mision drejtimin teknik dhe
bashkërendimin e procesit te integrimit te Republikës së Shqipërisë ne
Bashkimin Europian, nepërmjet përafrimit te legjislacionit vendas me ate te
Bashkimit Europian, hartimit te politikave te integrimit, bashkërendimit te
ndihmave financiare dhe informimit te publikut për këte proces.
Ministria e Integrimit Europian ushtron këto veprimtari:
Bashkërendon dhe monitoron:
 përgatitjet e institucioneve shqiptare dhe angazhimet e ndërmarra prej
tyre, ne kuadër te procesit te Stabilizim-Asociimit;
 punen ndërmjet ministrive te linjës dhe institucioneve te tjera qendrore
për hartimin e planeve kombëtare për Partneritetin Europian, me qëllim
realizimin e objektivave te përcaktuara ne kuadër te procesit te
integrimit europian;
 ecurine e procesit te përafrimit te legjislacionit vendas me ate te
Bashkimit Europian, duke mbajtur lidhje te rregullta institucionale me
ministrite e linjës dhe institucionet e tjera qendrore. Gjithashtu,
ndihmon ministrite e linjës dhe institucionet e tjera qendrore për
hartimin e legjislacionit te nevojshëm, me qëllim përmbushjen e
detyrimeve, që rrjedhin nga marrëveshja e Stabilizim-Asociimit;
 ndihmën komunitare për Republikën e Shqipërisë (Programi CARDS,
Programi i Fqinjësisë, TAIEX, si dhe programe te tjera ndihme, që mund
ti ofrohen Republikës së Shqipërisë), sipas përparësive te vendit tone,
ne kuadër te procesit te integrimit europian. Gjithashtu, MIE ndjek
nenshkrimin e marrëveshjeve te ndihmave financiare te Bashkimit
Europian për Republikën e Shqipërisë, ne kuadër te ketyre programeve.
Përgatit:
 mekanizmat metodologjikë ne funksion te lehtesimit te zbatimit te
reformave sektorale, që rrjedhin nga negociimi dhe zbatimi i
marrëveshjes së Stabilizim-Asociimit;
 harton, ne bashkëpunim me ministrite e linjës dhe institucionet e tjera
qendrore, Planin Kombëtar për Përafrimin e Legjislacionit Shqiptar me
ate te Bashkimit Europian, si dhe kontrollon zbatimin e këtij plani dhe te
programeve te tjera te lidhura me Partneritetin Europian.

----------

